# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Campuchia, Tour Siem Reap 3 ngày giá rẻ

## duongtuyen_nd88

*Các thông tin liên quan:*

Du lich Hạ long – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 550.000 vnđ
Du lịch Sapa – Sapa – Hà Khẩu (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 689.000 vnđ
Du lịch Nha Trang – Nha Trang – Hòn Ngọc Việt – Du lịch biển (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 3.700.000 vnđ
Du lịch Đà Lạt – Đà Lạt Sử Quán – Hồ Xuân Hương – Hồ Than Thở (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 2.179.000 vnđ
Du lịch Trung Quốc – Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu – Tô Châu (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.300.000 vnđ
Du lịch Thái Lan – Thái Lan – Bankok – pattaya (5 ngày 4 đêm) Giá 6.990.000 vnđ
Du lich Singapore – Singapore – Vườn chim Jurong – Đảo Sentosa (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.360.000 vnđ
Du lich Hong Kong – HongKong – Disneylend (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 10.000.000 vnđ

Du lịch Campuchia, Tour Siem Reap 3 ngày

Thời gian: 03 Ngày - 02 đêm 
Giá: 3.200.000 VNĐ 
Khởi hành: Hà Nội

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Siem Reap (Ăn tối)
12h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của vietOKtravel đón du khách tại điểm hẹn đưa khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Siem Reap VN843 (15:10 – 17:05). Đến Campuchia, xe ôtô và hướng dẫn viên của VietOKtravel đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm. 

Ngày 02: Angkor Thom - Angkok Wat (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách lên đường đi tham khu danh thắng Angkor Thom: Tượng 4 mặt Bayon, đền thờ Baphoun, đền tượng voi, khu hoàng cung cổ....Du khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tiếp tục khám phá thắng cảnh được công nhận là di sản văn hoá thế giới: Angkok Wat – một khu bảo tàng của ngưởi Khmer cổ với những tháp đá và những bức tranh đá được chạm khắc tinh xảo và ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên đỉnh đồi Bakheng. Trong bữa tối quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức vũ điệu Apsara. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 03: Siem Reap - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa) 
Quý khách thưởng thức bữa sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó du thuyền trên biển hồ Tonle' Sap thăm: Làng Chài, cuộc sống của ngư dân và tự do khám phá các xưởng thủ công Mỹ nghệ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chiều: Tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ địa phương. Tiễn sân bay chuyến VN842 ( REP - HN, 18:00 - 19:55). Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe ô tô của VietOKtravel đón Du khách đưa về điểm đón. Kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI 
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)
149 USD/ người lớn + Ve May Bay

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty Du lịch Việt Ok Travel
Số 701 đường Hồng Hà, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.66.759.717 * Fax: 04.393.100.52
Mobile: 0982.216.272 gặp Mr.Quyền
Email: sales@vietoktravel.com
Website: http://tourcuatoi.com

----------


## jimmytravel10

Du lịch Campuchia, Tour Siem Reap 3 ngày

Thời gian: 03 Ngày - 02 đêm 
Giá: 3.600.000 VNĐ 

Ngày 01: HO CHI MINH - Siem Reap (Ăn tối) có ăn nhẹ và chuyển xe tại Phnom Penh
12h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *RAC travel* đón du khách tại điểm hẹn đưa khách ra ben xe đi Siem Reap . Đến Campuchia, xe ôtô và hướng dẫn viên của *RAC Travel* đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm. 

Ngày 02: Angkor Thom - Angkok Wat (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách lên đường đi tham khu danh thắng Angkor Thom: Tượng 4 mặt Bayon, đền thờ Baphoun, đền tượng voi, khu hoàng cung cổ....Du khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tiếp tục khám phá thắng cảnh được công nhận là di sản văn hoá thế giới: Angkok Wat – một khu bảo tàng của ngưởi Khmer cổ với những tháp đá và những bức tranh đá được chạm khắc tinh xảo và ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên đỉnh đồi Bakheng. Trong bữa tối quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức vũ điệu Apsara. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 03: Siem Reap  HO CHI MINH (Ăn sáng, )
Quý khách thưởng thức bữa sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó du thuyền trên biển hồ Tonle' Sap thăm: Làng Chài, cuộc sống của ngư dân và tự do khám phá các xưởng thủ công Mỹ nghệ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chiều: Tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ địa phương. Tiễn bến xe . Kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI 
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)
185 USD/ người lớn

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty Du lịch *RAC Travel*
268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám )
ĐT: 08 66 84 64 27-08 62 74 64 27-093 277 9 703
Mobile: 093 856 9 108 gặp Mr.Keung
Email: ractravel@yahoo.com

----------

